# New Network At Work



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well I was tasked to setup a private Network for the company that I work for separate from the DOD infrastructure. We elected to go with an encrypted wireless network so guess what, now I can check in on you guys a little more often since I can connect to the Network with my Laptop. Of course donâ€™t tell the bossâ€¦









Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Of course donâ€™t tell the boss


I know what you mean. I try to limit my "at work" access. Sometimes.









Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

And if if asks what you are doing on your laptop, just tell him you are testing the routers and other network hard ware. That should be good for a few months of peaceful Outbacking on line.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> And if if asks what you are doing on your laptop, just tell him you are testing the routers and other network hard ware. That should be good for a few months of peaceful Outbacking on line.
> [snapback]108848[/snapback]​


I here you, I told him I needed access to the internet to download and research information that was blocked by the AirForce Smart Filters which really is the truth. HOWEVER I can slip a little Outbackers.Com in now.









Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, all I can say is, it's about time you started spending a little more time around here, Vern! Here, you start up this wonderful community, and then all but desert us. Jeez!









I'm glad you will get a little more chance to enjoy the fruits of your labor!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I for one will be happy to see Vern on here more often.! Yea!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Vern








Sure glad to hear that you'll be able to spend more time with us

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Right On!!!!!

Do members actually surf while at work









Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It will be our little secret, Vern! Shhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Shhhhhh!!!

I'm surfing at work RIGHT NOW!

I hope they don't catch m....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Right On!!!!!
> 
> Do members actually surf while at work
> 
> ...


no - certainly not - never considered it


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Vern...

Why is the USAF always trying to outsmart us with filters?
I really hate the ACCESS DENIED window!

They haven't blocked me from OUTBACKERS yet...but they'll catch on soon enough. The real problem is...I never have time to sit in front of a computer at the main fire station!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:



> Hey Vern...
> 
> Why is the USAF always trying to outsmart us with filters?
> I really hate the ACCESS DENIED window!
> ...


I wondered myself when they will catch on to Outbackers.







Oh well dosen't matter now.







surff, surff, surff


----------

